# Ovulation bleeding?



## sophie g (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi
First time here ttc for 3 months fir 2nd bb
Never bleed mid cycle or after we dtd  
On tuesday 24th morning we dtd and went i got up i was bleeding (fresh red blood very liquid) enough to wipe 2-3 times then 2 small leaks later on then nothing.
I dont think i was cut and i wasnt dry (using conceiveplus lubricant)
I happen to have a doctor appointment  and he just book a smear test.
tuesdsy was my ovulation day (mucus cramps timing and positive test) ovulation test on monday was faint positive on wednesday negative.
so i stay positive  and will test on 5th -a bit early as af are due on Tuesday 8th? 
should i worry about bleeding 
Sophie


----------

